# Nora may need a home soon--Virginia Beach



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I took in Nora a few days ago, and my fiance protests her staying, albeit grudgingly. We have 16 fur children including Nora, and we're currently fighting a flea problem in our bigger kiddos Bear and Tank (puppy and cat).

After Nora sees a vet to get her vaccines and tested for FIV and FeLV (and gets her infected tooth cleared up), she may need a home, if Matt doesn't end up as attached as I am.

Nora is pure white with beautiful green eyes. She's very curious and loving. She LOVES to be brushed and have her ears scratched. Nora is completely litter trained, and was not afraid of our loud, obnoxious GSD puppy or our angry kitty (territorial). 
She wants nothing more than love.
Even though her mouth must hurt a lot, she let me open her mouth to get a better idea of the infection without a single protest and barely a squirm.
She hasn't hissed or tried to bite at all.

She was most likely dumped in my neighborhood--everyone feeds the ferals, there is little traffic (private community) and plenty of cats so it's a real problem here.

Is there anyone in our area looking for another beautiful face to grace their home?


----------

